# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# - Using Radar for Ultra-Scalable File Detection and Server Process Execution

## WidgetMan

Click on the view PDF link below for an illustrated step-by-step Reference Implementation that demonstrates how you can detect many incoming files on a server and execute processes to handle the files.

View PDF

----------


## poorna

:Duck:   :Thumb:   :Alien Frog:   :Blush:

----------

